# Mid-Atlantic Fall



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

WOW...everything here is still green....and its still in the upper 80's :-(


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Trees are bare here and it's spit a little snow a few times already.

I kind of like the trees when they do that last bronze and yellow thing. Tourists are gone and I can enjoy them in peace.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful photo!
We had that about 3 weeks ago, but the leaves are gone now except the Tamrack (sp) needles.
It was a long colorful season this year.

Sue, you must live in the northwest to already have snow spits? We've have a few flurries, but nothing like it could be/has been for this time of year.


----------

